# Look at this  ITX Modular Case



## avinandan012 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Fractal Design Node 304 ITX Modular Case Unboxing & First Look*


i really want this case

^ that combined with  a [h=1]ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe mITX [/h]


----------



## tomys24 (Oct 11, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> *Fractal Design Node 304 ITX Modular Case Unboxing & First Look*
> 
> 
> i really want this case
> ...



i don't think its available in India. why don't you check out this Elite 120 Advanced - Cooler Master


----------

